# Man dressed as zombie injured in hit and run crash



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't make this up. The moral of the story if you're celebrating a pagan holiday as a Zombie,don't play in traffic at the same time.
Weird stuff happens when you dress funny

Man dressed as zombie injured in hit and run crash - WWMT - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

True!

We are conditioned to strike a zombie in the head with a blunt object, shoot it in the head with a firearm or aim it with a vehicle.

Can't fight TV conditioning! 

:lol:


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG..He wanted to scare drivers?!!
What was he thinking?...people nowadays are prepped.
Good thing he didn't got shot!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is this consider a Hate Crime? Equal rights for Zombies!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Some people are crazy. Here is a similar story.

http://abcnews.go.com/News/montana-...Entry?id=17095094&ref=https://www.google.com/


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Some sort of Darwinism still exists I guess.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like the Bigfoot story in California, seems like people will have a wreck to avoid hitting a squirrel, but go out of their way to run over Bigfoot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sounds like the Bigfoot story in California, seems like people will have a wreck to avoid hitting a squirrel, but go out of their way to run over Bigfoot.


Squirrels are sooo cute with those little bushy tails!! You can't kill them...it's just wrong!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Those bushy tail treerats taste awesome. 
Yes, they are fun to watch.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good that he got hit
Bad that he did not die.

Stupid people...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Squirrels are sooo cute with those little bushy tails!! You can't kill them...it's just wrong!


Toronto has the fattest squirrels, they're usually black and super docile, ridiculously cute


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Toronto has the fattest squirrels, they're usually black and super docile, ridiculously cute


Until you try and put one in a paper bag! Funny story, when my little brother was about 7 or 8, he and our family dog came in from playing outside and he had a large paper grocery store bag (this was back in the 70's) filled with 2 squirrels. Both he and the dog were very proud of their catch. He never told us how he got them in the bag.

Speaking of paper bags, do they still make them?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Until you try and put one in a paper bag! Funny story, when my little brother was about 7 or 8, he and our family dog came in from playing outside and he had a large paper grocery store bag (this was back in the 70's) filled with 2 squirrels. Both he and the dog were very proud of their catch. He never told us how he got them in the bag.
> 
> Speaking of paper bags, do they still make them?


Yes, we def have paper bags here. Poor squirrels haha


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I can still get paper bags at some of the grocery stores around here. Thinner paper and if they have handles they break as soon as more than a loaf of bread is in it. Surprisingly Minnesota hasn't banned them yet. Lots of plastic bags which also surprises me here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Yes, we def have paper bags here. Poor squirrels haha


Thats good. I always ask for paper bags and the chubby little checkout girls at my grocery store just giggle and undress me with their eyes. Demeaning to say the least.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Squirrels are sooo cute with those little bushy tails!! You can't kill them...it's just wrong!


You won't want to take a walk through the woods with me after deer season is done. You'd consider me a mass murderer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> You won't want to take a walk through the woods with me after deer season is done. You'd consider me a mass murderer.


Back when I was a mid level suck up working in corporate America, me and a bunch of business associates were at some high faluttin' dinner party with our wives. Some how the conversation goes to squirrels. Immediately one of the executives cute but very "country" wife... who hadn't said a word all night, announces that squirrels sure are adorable but their brains are very tasty! I immediately signaled for the waitress to bring this lady some more wine, and began plotting some more questions while her husband sank lower and lower in his chair.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Back when I was a mid level suck up working in corporate America, me and a bunch of business associates were at some high faluttin' dinner party with our wives. Some how the conversation goes to squirrels. Immediately one of the executives cute but very "country" wife... who hadn't said a word all night, announces that squirrels sure are adorable but their brains are very tasty! I immediately signaled for the waitress to bring this lady some more wine, and began plotting some more questions while her husband sank lower and lower in his chair.


A shame she married a wuss.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> You won't want to take a walk through the woods with me after deer season is done.


I find this mildly disturbing and somewhat arousing. hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been there. I feel for the squirrel. 

At least he didn't have to explain to the misses why he came home late and had no idea where he left the car.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This is what happens at the intersection of Dumb & Stupid.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Dress like Zombie.Get treated like a Zombie.


----------

